# John deere 4030 pto



## cmk1924 (Feb 27, 2017)

My pto will not disengage does anyone have any suggestions of where to start.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello cmk1924, welcome to the forum.

Your JD 4030 has independent PTO, which means it has a hydraulically actuated clutch pack to drive the PTO. When disengaged, it has a brake that sets automatically to stop the PTO. The brake lining may be gone. If this is the case, the PTO will continue to turn when disengaged, but with no power. You can pry a 2x4" up against the PTO shaft and stop it.

When disengaged, does your PTO continue to drive the implement with power? If this is the case you probably have warped discs in the clutch pack.


----------



## cmk1924 (Feb 27, 2017)

I just installed a new permaclutch and this started. Is there anything i could check or that i could have knocked out of adjustment.clutch and flywheel were taken to john deere to have setup


----------



## cmk1924 (Feb 27, 2017)

Sorry for double reply it does still have power while prying up on it with a 2x4 just realized i didnt answer that question


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Next thing to do is pressure checks on the system. I found the following post on trhe internet, written by JDTECH:

"If you have access to a pressure gauge, check clutch pressure at the clutch valve housing on the left side of the transmission case just behind the left front cab mount or the left battery box if it is an open station. There is a plug that has the word clutch beside it. That is where you want to plumb into. Clutch pressure should be approximately 185 psi at 1900-2000 rpms with the clutch pedal released. If you have that, then your hydraulic clutch circuit is probably ok. While you have the pressure gauge in this port, engage the pto and shift the 2-sp. If the pressure drops more than 4-6 psi you have an internal leak in the circuit that has the least amount of pressure. A large enough leak will result in enough lost pressure to allow the clutch to slip"

You need to get a shop/service manual for your tractor if you do not already have one.


----------



## cmk1924 (Feb 27, 2017)

Ok.So i did this.. i was reading right at 185 and i engaged pto and shift 2-sp and very minimal drop.then i also put the gauge on the pto brake port and pto clutch port and engauged and disengauged and was getting 140 psi dropping to zero on each.Any futher advice is greatly appriciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

As I understand it, your pressure readings indicate that the PTO clutch pack remains engaged with 0 psi. I would guess a stuck actuating mechanism or warped discs. Either way, you will have to pull the clutch pack. I would get a second opinion from your dealership.


----------



## cmk1924 (Feb 27, 2017)

I was hoping that not to be the issue i just split and replaced last week


----------



## cmk1924 (Feb 27, 2017)

Is it possible that the input shaft didnt go in pto clutch?And is maybe just putting pressure against it?


----------

